# 24 hour bait shops around point pleasant



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Are there any around there that are open 24hrs. Or are open at 530 in the morning?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I am sure that some of the shops open at 5am, but I don't know which. The best bet is to hit a bait machine. You can get whatever you need 24 hrs a day. Live eels, clams, bloodworms, rigs. Most of the shops have machines outside these days.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Can you get bunker in them*

Can you get bunker in them? I have only seen the small ones that were converted from old food machines. I haven't seen any of the newer ones. Is there a spot in pt pleasant that has the machines? Thanks.


----------

